# What are CC "Push Notifications".



## Dave7 (11 Aug 2020)

New phone.
Logged in to CC
Keep getting the message that CC want me to accept "push notifications".
What are they ??
Do I accept or reject ??


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

It's a reminder to sit on the lavvy and push when you're feeling a bit constipated.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> New phone.
> Logged in to CC
> Keep getting the message that CC want me to accept "push notifications".
> What are they ??
> Do I accept or reject ??


I would imagine you will get alerted every time someone responds to your posts, which I would think would become annoying?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (11 Aug 2020)

"Push" is any type of content initiated by the server or site that you subscribe to, so newsletters that you signed up for, daily deal summaries that you might have requested from an online sports retailer etc. "Pull" is content that you initiate or search for yourself (so Google searches, reading online fora, or reading a newspaper article, that kind of thing). 
So in this context "push notifications" means you'll get an alert from Cycle Chat on your phone when someone replies to your threads, or maybe when you're quoted, and when a thread you're following gets new replies, that kind of thing. It could be quite annoying I'd imagine, like getting a text. I can't see why you'd need it if you log in daily anyway.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2020)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/push-notifications.263741/


----------



## marinyork (11 Aug 2020)

Better phone?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2020)

You can switch em off, even I managed it


----------



## marinyork (11 Aug 2020)

If you change your mind the bell at the top and scroll down.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2020)

Switch them off - it will drive you potty.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Aug 2020)

#4 broadly answers the question.

I can't stand the damn things and have them switched off - easy to get buried in them.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> New phone.
> Logged in to CC
> Keep getting the message that CC want me to accept "push notifications".
> What are they ??
> Do I accept or reject ??


It's for going up hill


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> "Push" is any type of content initiated by the server or site that you subscribe to, so newsletters that you signed up for, daily deal summaries that you might have requested from an online sports retailer etc. "Pull" is content that you initiate or search for yourself (so Google searches, reading online fora, or reading a newspaper article, that kind of thing).
> So in this context "push notifications" means you'll get an alert from Cycle Chat on your phone when someone replies to your threads, or maybe when you're quoted, and when a thread you're following gets new replies, that kind of thing. It could be quite annoying I'd imagine, like getting a text. I can't see why you'd need it if you log in daily anyway.



I like puppies!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Aug 2020)

I can't understand how _anybody _can stand them, _anywhere_, at _any time_! 

I had them on for a few minutes on a few sites... _Ping, ping, ping, ping, ping, ping... _

*Disable Push Notifications!*

I think they were an invention by someone who saw their site as being the centre of their users' lives. They were not thinking of their users as busy people who needed to concentrate on what they were doing and not get distracted every 30 seconds!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (11 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> You can switch em off, even I managed it


They keep coming back. Thay are Spawn of the devil. Designed by some hipster bearded geek as a means of monitoring what we do. 
The question reappears whatever you do. 
You gain no benefit from them, you just lose some of your privacy.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> They keep coming back. Thay are Spawn of the devil. Designed by some hipster bearded geek as a means of monitoring what we do.
> The question reappears whatever you do.
> You gain no benefit from them, you just lose some of your privacy.


I think they're a part of the software that CC uses, on some forums using the same software it could be weeks for somebody accesses the same thread whereas we have a more active membership with many members posting daily.


----------



## PaulSB (11 Aug 2020)

When asked to authorise them decline. If you log out of the site the next time you log in you'll get asked again.

Simple solution is to stay logged in.


----------

